# gyereket hozó gólya



## franknagy

Havasi Duo : Gólya gólya dalszöveg - Zeneszöveg.hu

A gyereket hozó gólya csak magyar jelenség?


----------



## francisgranada

Tudtommal nem.


----------



## francisgranada

Közben megérdeklődtem és megerősíthetem, hogy Olaszországban is a gólyák hozzák a gyerekeket .

(Szlovákiában is, de ezt elvileg magyar befolyásként is lehetne értékelni ....)


----------



## Torontal

Nem magyar specifikum Miért a gólya hozza a csecsemőket?


----------



## Fredsky

Gólya a korház tetején:


 - San Diego, California


----------



## Zsanna

Fredsky, ez aranyos.


----------



## bibax

Nálunk is a gólyák hozzák a gyerekeket, de csupán nyáron. Télen a varjúk hozzák.
Láthatjátok a gólyákat télen Magyarországon? Gondolom, hogy nem.

Más változat szerint (mostanában érthetően helytelen ):
A gólyák hozzák a fiúkat, miallat a varjúk hozzák a leányokat.


----------



## Zsanna

Ilyen nyári-téli variációról még nem is hallottam! Nagyon jópofa ez is. Bár abba ne is gondoljunk bele, hogy miért épp varjak hozzák a lányokat...


----------



## ausermilar

Itt nálunk is, Portugáliában.


----------

